# Who created this website?



## Puna bud (Dec 2, 2008)

I totally support Pakalolo websites.   But I'm having a hard time fully excepting the name "Marijuana Passion"!   Why?  The name "marijuana",is totally offensive to anyone who supports the use of medical cannabis!

  Listen, I've been using Pakalolo(hawaiian for Cannabis) probably longer than most of the poster here have been alive!   I smoked my first joint back in 1967,and haven't looked back once, since then.

  I've been a guerilla farmer for years.  I'm also a Cannabis Breeder(backyard Botanist) for close to 20 years too.  But getting my state "blue card", has allowed me to come in from the cold!   For me it was the single greatest move forward in an attempt to eventually decriminalize Cannabis use, and of course ultimately legalize it!    
  I fought through all the "Pakalolo Wars" of the 70's on Maui, and in the process lost both property & home in Lahaina Maui. So I take some offense in the use of the word "marijuana", which is slang, and was created by the very people who wish you never smoke the evil weed!    To this day, the use of the word "marijuana" immediately brings up a negative image in the media!   That is why people opposed to this magical plant, constantly use the term "marijuana".    So I find myself really having a hard time with this name.   Knowledgeable people on the right opposed to the use of Cannabis have to be snickering at the name of this website! 

  I would truly wish the owner/creator of this website would seriously consider changing the name.  If the owner is serious about his passion,and who love to see it legalized in his or her lifetime.   Please get rid of the name marijuana!!!!

  How do most of you members feel about this?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

No one is going to change the name of this wonderful website.  If you're offended, feel free to find another group.  MJ sites are a dime a dozen.  

:ignore:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Puna, welcome to MP. I think that you're getting a little upset over nothing. We have a great community of growers here (plenty of medical growers included)

I think it's a great name, and this site really stands out from all the rest. Take a look around .... I'm sure you'll agree. I can't speak for others but I doubt many others have a problem with the name either. 


> If the owner is serious about his passion,and who love to see it legalized in his or her lifetime. Please get rid of the name marijuana!!!!


How on earth does the word "marijuana" have anything to do with whether it is legalised or not ?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 2, 2008)

> MJ sites are a dime a dozen.


Not like this one


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't think your in from the cold yet my friend, not yet. Hawaii only has an ounce limit with a MAX of 7 plants. Your telling me you have been an underground grower who now only grows up to an Ounce? Cmon meow.

First off, Your own state laws governing Meidical Marijuana has the word "marijuana" in it several times. MMJ is a RECOGNIZED term in the Medical community. It is not totally offensive to ANY one I know in the industry, that is for sure. 
Also, "marijuana" does not conjure up negitive images because of the term. Watch "Marijuana Nation" tonight on National Geographic @ 10pm pst. It is not called "cannibis nation". And yes, it is pro MJ.

And you talk of how "slang" makes you upset. Yet you use "Pakalolo", which is also slang. Your making no sense my friend.

Now, please don't take offence man, I have been a part of the Medical Marijuana scene here in Cali since '96 and we have come LEAPS and BOUNDS since then. And not once have I heard of a "name change" to gain support of ignorant folks.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 2, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I don't think your in from the cold yet my friend, not yet. Hawaii only has an ounce limit with a MAX of 7 plants. Your telling me you have been an underground grower who now only grows up to an Ounce? Cmon meow.
> 
> First off, Your own state laws governing Meidical Marijuana has the word "marijuana" in it several times. MMJ is a RECOGNIZED term in the Medical community. It is not totally offensive to ANY one I know in the industry, that is for sure.
> Also, "marijuana" does not conjure up negitive images because of the term. Watch "Marijuana Nation" tonight on National Geographic @ 10pm pst. It is not called "cannibis nation". And yes, it is pro MJ.
> ...



ooooooooof


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2008)

Puna bud said:
			
		

> I totally support Pakalolo websites.   But I'm having a hard time fully excepting the name "Marijuana Passion"!   Why?  The name "marijuana",is totally offensive to anyone who supports the use of medical cannabis!
> 
> Listen, I've been using Pakalolo(hawaiian for Cannabis) probably longer than most of the poster here have been alive!   I smoked my first joint back in 1967,and haven't looked back once, since then.
> 
> ...



A rose by any other name is still a rose.

I'm sorry, but this is one of the silliest posts I have read in a long time.  I don't know why you think that the name "marijuana" is totally offensive to those supporting MMJ (ummmm that stands for medical marijuana), but you are simply incorrect.  More and more states pass MMJ laws every year.  You can rest assured that your opinion is probably not going to be shared here.  We call it marijuana, mary jane, pot, dope, cannibis etc, etc (but never pakalolo).  You seem to be telling us we should be using some Hawaiian name for marijuana?  

I also took my first toke in 1967 and haven't looked back, either.  You may be surprised how many children from the 60s are on this site.  I think it ialso rather cheeky to come to a site you have never been to before and suggest that we change the name because *you* don't like it?  :rofl:

If you want to hang out here, there are a lot of friendly, knowledgeable people with tons of growing experience.  But it is so rude to come to someone's place for the first time with such silly criticism.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey I read your post man, but I also read everyone elses and they have some very good points.

I am only 23 but have never heard cannabis be called Pakalolo before. I have heard, maybe, most other names for it, but I have never once before heard that marijuana is offense for it? Sorry, you seem like you have good intentions but you have to respect what other people believe and have been brought up to believe in their countries 



			
				jdmnismo300 said:
			
		

> ooooooooof



hehe that made me giggle!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 2, 2008)

> I am only 23


Really ? you're only a young one. For some reason I thought you were much older.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 2, 2008)

Puna bud said:
			
		

> I totally support Pakalolo websites.   But I'm having a hard time fully excepting the name "Marijuana Passion"!   Why?  The name "marijuana",is totally offensive to anyone who supports the use of medical cannabis!
> 
> Listen, I've been using Pakalolo(hawaiian for Cannabis) probably longer than most of the poster here have been alive!   I smoked my first joint back in 1967,and haven't looked back once, since then.



It's been like 10+ years since I have heard ANYONE call it Pakalolo...

I remember my days in Wiamea Elementy on th big island...
4th grade in a K-8 school...
Seemed normal for kids to wear sweatshirts and tee's that had prints of WEED on them with "Pakalolo" in cursive over the top of the image...
I remember being in the field and watching a LEO demonstration of how they drop guy's in on line from a chopper, he cuts a bundle, ATTACHES HIMSELF TO IT, and lifts off.

All in 4th grade elementry, guaranteed the whitest kid in the whole school. 

Literally...

I will never forget one of the few pieces of useful information my dad gave me; "Man...they got plants there that go from seed to smoke in 30 days".

Marijuana is the adopted mexican (or native american, details are..complicated) as Pakalolo. Name changes mean nothing to people only concerned about money, who will ultimately decide the outcome of cannabis legalization. 

If anything, the correct blanket name for this particular PLANT could be Cannabis. 
...and yes, Hawaii has a ways to go before anything changes there. 
I NEVER sweat police anymore. They have even seen my grow(s) and could care less.

Besides, changing the name of this site, which is based in Holland(?) and operated by someone who runs a pretty tight ship that has been functional for quite some time now. 

Perhaps you could start a small "Pakalolo Passion" (I see the sexy in THAT rhyme) on your home PC and build from there?
Start small, learn about forums, get some buddy's to join and see where it goes. 

Hurry 'cause I like that name and I may steal it....


----------



## Growdude (Dec 2, 2008)

I bet if it was called "Pakalolo passion" we wouldnt have 13,547 members.


----------



## killa kev. (Dec 2, 2008)

This dude is buggin'!

Find another site then!

This has always been the name, and there has never been any problems..


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 2, 2008)

umm Paka bowl, Pakalolo, Paka papers its all the same to me.


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

i find the name offensive so change it to '420something' or 'something420' like all the other weed sites:hubba:

NOT

great name MP

pkj


----------



## LegendaryGT (Dec 2, 2008)

First, I don't think he was suggesting we name it Pakalolo. In fact, I KNOW those weren't his intentions. He is simply bringing up a VALID point that the plant species is called cannabis sativa (or indica), yet this site uses a term created by anti-cannabis advocates in the 1930s. 

I do agree that it isn't viable to change the name, but that's no reason to excuse his argument.

In fact, a lot of you that replied are the ones who are being silly. 

For example, The Hemp Goddess: Although it remains true that if you call a plant in the rosa family something else, it still is a rose in the end; this type of argument is totally ad-hoc. If I call a Betty Boop a Blue Moon rose, I am wrong. That is why we have different names for things, so we can be specific. Cannabis is the plant, hemp is the useful form of the cannabis plant fibers, and marijuana is the derogatory term placed on getting high off the cannabis species. So you are the one with a silly criticism. 

NorCalHal: "Also, "marijuana" does not conjure up negitive images because of the term"... That is strictly your opinion and just because some documentary is pro-cannabis, yet uses the term marijuana, does not mean that you are somehow right. The fact remains that the word 'marijuana' was created by people who wanted to crush it. Hemp had been used extensively throughout history, but once they created the term marijuana and attached it to the hemp industry, hemp suddenly declined in production and uses. 

The Effen Gee: "Besides, changing the name of this site, which is based in Holland(?) and operated by someone who runs a pretty tight ship that has been functional for quite some time now." 
This sentence is incomplete, your main clause of "changing the name of this site" needs a subordinate clause such as "would be really confusing", for example. Basically, you don't say the outcome of what changing the name of the site would do. Basically, there is no point to your argument.

And runbyhemp: What the original poster meant is that marijuana has such a negative connotation that it would be harder to legalize marijuana than to legalize cannabis, despite it still referring to the same plant.

So although I agree that marijuana is not the best term (in fact, most likely the worst) for referring to the cannabis species, I also agree that a name change would disrupt the orderly conduct of this forum. But to start accusing this guy of being rude or stupid when he has a valid point is absurd.

The members above seem a bit close-minded... which is weird since it takes an open-mind to try drugs.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 2, 2008)

> And runbyhemp: What the original poster meant is that marijuana has such a negative connotation that it would be harder to legalize marijuana than to legalize cannabis, despite it still referring to the same plant.



Depends on where your from man. Nobody over here calls it marijuana. You either get arrested for cannabis or "herbal cannabis". 

If that's the case I reckon it would probably be easier to get "marijuana" legalised here than "cannabis"

And either way, regardless of what it is called, the name will have no affect on legalisation whatsoever.


----------



## LegendaryGT (Dec 2, 2008)

There is more to legalization than just policy reform, where I concede that the name does not really matter. But policy reform comes as a result of public opinion, and marijuana is given a negative connotation in the (Western-culture) media so it will be hard to persuade the public otherwise.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 2, 2008)

LegendaryGT said:
			
		

> For example, The Hemp Goddess: Although it remains true that if you call a plant in the rosa family something else, it still is a rose in the end;



The actual Shakespeare quote is this: "A rose, by any other name would smell just as sweet" And sorry but THG hit the nail on the head, who cares what its called, this site is friggin awesome!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2008)

"... yet this site uses a term created by anti-cannabis advocates in the 1930s..."

The thing is that there are very few people that actually know that the word marijuana was coined in the 30s as a negative term.  Today, it is a widely used and accepted synonym for cannabis with no negativity attached to it.  I think it is a naive assumption to think that if we called it cannabis rather than marijuana, that legalization would be easier.  There is just nothing to substantiate this.    

And while I am glad to know that you know the posters intent, I took the post an entirely different way.  I found it pretentious and rude--IMO, he was telling everyone how stupid he thought we were (Quote: "Knowledgeable people on the right opposed to the use of Cannabis have to be snickering at the name of this website!").  I, for one, am proud to be a member of *Marijuana* Passion.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 2, 2008)

I feel more like we are "claiming" a previously offensive term as our own, using it with each other, much the way the African American community and the LGBT communities call each other, endearingly, by terms that those outside the community would consider slurs .... perhaps? :joint4:


----------



## JBonez (Dec 2, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I, for one, am proud to be a member of *Marijuana* Passion.



here here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> The actual Shakespeare quote is this: "A rose, by any other name would smell just as sweet" And sorry but THG hit the nail on the head, who cares what its called, this site is friggin awesome!



LOL--Yeah, I realized after I reread it that I had screwed up the quote, but, hey, I didn't have any work this morning, so I could just wake-n-bake .


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

"... yet this site uses a term created by anti-cannabis advocates in the 1930s..."

well personally i think the person who started this site is out of order to do such a dreadful thing as call it marijuana

rotflmao

like rbh states no one over this side of the pond refers to it by that name  instead skunk weed green to name a few.

pointless thread imho its mp and staying that way if it causes offence go to a legalise it site this is a site for growing not a cannabis martyrs site.

pkj


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Really ? you're only a young one. For some reason I thought you were much older.



Thanks Runby, yea I'm just a wee baby 

"... yet this site uses a term created by anti-cannabis advocates in the 1930s..."

I for one did not know that at all. But then I can't say I have read a great deal of depth into the history of Cannabis.

Although I do think Pakalolo Passion is a nice name


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 2, 2008)

Good grief, is this for real?

We don't really need to split hairs about what its called, the name was given so long ago that most people today probably wouldn't know that, and probably wouldn't really care, its just become another name for the plant, along with every other non cannabis name it's got.

We should reserve our efforts for fighting the laws against marijuana, cannabis, pot, herb, smoke, mary jane, Pakalolo, the bomb, the maui maui, weed, the ****, the bionic, the puff, the sensi, chronic, ganja, blow and the hundreds or even thousands of other names used to describe it, and not arguing the trivial and minor points.

Personally I am offended by newcomers that join a forum or group and then start making demands for changes, without even having put forward any other constructive posts, but you won't see me asking for you to be removed because of it. Sit down, chill out and join in, if you really find the name of the site offensive then you can always join one that isn't, it's what we call self censorship, if you don't like it, don't use it, simple as that really.

As THG said, I am a proud member of marijuana passion, I would like to offer my sincere thanks to those people who created it, keep it running and moderate it, and also thanks to each and every constructive and helpful member without whom I wouldn't have learnt as much as I have, and wouldn't have such a great resource of knowledge and experiance to pull from, I salute you all, would be honoured to share a bowl with you.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 2, 2008)

This thread still going FTL, oops, free bump


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 2, 2008)

why is it that everytime some one gets "offended" ,they feel they have to make an issue out of it .....it's that liberal attitude that is destroying america....if i took up a cause for everything i did'nt like, this country would resemble "little house on the prarie"...people MUST realize that even in america(where this server is NOT located) where we have "rights", no one has the right to "not be offended"...if you don't like it, shut up and leave instead of hanging around and trying to change what is already established because you would rather "us" call it pookaloo or whatever...totally not cool....i owe all my growing knowledge to this site and would never have recognized the "pookaloo" term....i joined because i saw "marijuana passion"........


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 2, 2008)

LegendaryGT said:
			
		

> yet this site uses a term created by anti-cannabis advocates in the 1930s.



Nope.

Just 'cause Mr. Anslinger told america what the "Mexicans" were calling it does not make it a slanerdous name.

Sorry. You buy into the ** too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

Lastritez said:
			
		

> Personally I am offended by newcomers that join a forum or group and then start making demands for changes, without even having put forward any other constructive posts, but you won't see me asking for you to be removed because of it. Sit down, chill out and join in, if you really find the name of the site offensive then you can always join one that isn't, it's what we call self censorship, if you don't like it, don't use it, simple as that really.


 
:yeahthat: 

Exactly what I wanted to say, but you're much more diplomatic.  

I have a feeling this post was started just to make a ruckus and nothing else.  

If I was offended by some website, I simply wouldn't join.   

*Right on, Lastritez!!!  *


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2008)

So this site is about growing ...pot, marijuana, marihuana, weed, grass, boo, reefer, ganja, ****, cannabis, sativa, indica, indy... 

You're here to learn to grow or help others to learn to grow. nuff said!


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 2, 2008)

Wait up a minute or three friends,

  Here's the deal, 

1. We all can agree that we love to smoke right ? 

2. If I was a deaf mute, and blind to boot, I could still find a way to say, "spark that puppy" how about it ?

3. Are you so bored that you need to hassle over a name ?

4. We dig each others company here right ?

Then the answer is obvious,  SMOKE  OFF

5. last one that can still raise their arm for a toke wins, LOL

and there it is, so very simple. While were at it who has that juicyfruit I keep hearin about ?  Well let's bust some of that out shall we ? HMMMmmmm ???

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 2, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I also took my first toke in 1967 and haven't looked back, either.  You may be surprised how many children from the 60s are on this site.  I think it ialso rather cheeky to come to a site you have never been to before and suggest that we change the name because *you* don't like it?  :rofl:
> 
> If you want to hang out here, there are a lot of friendly, knowledgeable people with tons of growing experience.  But it is so rude to come to someone's place for the first time with such silly criticism.



Now I'm wondering if EDIT: OOOPS THG is EDIT: SIC The Hemp Grandmom :hubba:
60s child, too, 1st toke in '68, had a (lucky) draft number.  :ccc: You have too much time on your hands.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Now I'm wondering if Smokin Mom is Smokin Gramdmom :hubba:
> 60s child, too, 1st toke in '68, had a (lucky) draft number. :ccc: You have too much time on your hands.


 
*Bite your tongue ArtV!!!  It's the Hemp Goddess you quoted...I am still a young pup- well...somewhat.    No granny here.  :giggle: *


----------



## tesla (Dec 2, 2008)

*A troll, by any other name would smell just as bad*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> *A troll, by any other name would smell just as bad*


 

:rofl: Bwahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 2, 2008)

is it just me, or does it appear that a number of people are appearing... and trying to disrupt the site?... are we getting visits by other forum members tryings to raise cain?


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> is it just me, or does it appear that a number of people are appearing... and trying to disrupt the site?... are we getting visits by other forum members tryings to raise cain?


hmm.. no posts on cultivating "cane" here.. only _*m a r i j u a n a *_ :rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 2, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> is it just me, or does it appear that a number of people are appearing... and trying to disrupt the site?... are we getting visits by other forum members tryings to raise cain?



Allien Lectroids from Planet 10, I'm pretty sure!

hXXp://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086856/plotsummary


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 2, 2008)

Puna bud said:
			
		

> I totally support Pakalolo websites. But I'm having a hard time fully excepting the name "Marijuana Passion"! Why? The name "marijuana",is totally offensive to anyone who supports the use of medical cannabis!
> 
> Listen, I've been using Pakalolo(hawaiian for Cannabis) probably longer than most of the poster here have been alive! I smoked my first joint back in 1967,and haven't looked back once, since then.
> 
> ...



Oh my god Toughen the **** up


----------



## Growdude (Dec 2, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> is it just me, or does it appear that a number of people are appearing... and trying to disrupt the site?... are we getting visits by other forum members tryings to raise cain?


 
Well maybe so but short of LegedaryGT we are all pretty much united on this.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 2, 2008)

LegendaryGT said:
			
		

> First, I don't think he was suggesting we name it Pakalolo. In fact, I KNOW those weren't his intentions. He is simply bringing up a VALID point that the plant species is called cannabis sativa (or indica), yet this site uses a term created by anti-cannabis advocates in the 1930s.
> 
> I do agree that it isn't viable to change the name, but that's no reason to excuse his argument.
> 
> ...


****........


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Now I'm wondering if EDIT: OOOPS THG is EDIT: SIC The Hemp Grandmom :hubba:
> 60s child, too, 1st toke in '68, had a (lucky) draft number.  :ccc: You have too much time on your hands.



What did this say before it was edited??????   This is going to drive me crazy...


----------



## annscrib (Dec 2, 2008)

what a thread  ill let you in on a lil secert about this site,,,,, it was made in a country that it is totally legal to have and grow marijauna so just cause you are in the states that does not mean this whole world puts down the magical plant


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Dec 2, 2008)

Puna bud said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time fully excepting the name "Marijuana Passion"! Why? The name "marijuana",is totally offensive to *anyone* who supports the use of medical cannabis!


 
Well I am a recreational user, and don't have a problem with the name.  And I think most of the medical users here would thank you for not making generalizations for them.


----------



## Puna bud (Dec 2, 2008)

'LegendaryGT' understood my intentions, you are way off base 'Hemp Godess', 

  Okay, I'm sorry for mistaken this site as a Cannabis advocate site.   In actuality it's more a recreational site.   I was not trying to be rude or offend anybody whatsoever.   Life is to short for that, and I'm in my 50's.  Last thing I wanna do is spend any free time I have arguing with folks over a  name!  

Peace!?

a hui hou,

Puna Bud


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

Puna bud said:
			
		

> 'LegendaryGT' understood my intentions, you are way off base 'Hemp Godess',
> 
> Okay, I'm sorry for mistaken this site as a Cannabis advocate site. In actuality it's more a recreational site. I was not trying to be rude or offend anybody whatsoever. Life is to short for that, and I'm in my 50's. Last thing I wanna do is spend any free time I have arguing with folks over a name!
> 
> ...


 
*But you joined our site and started disrespecting the name and people in it by saying they are narrow minded ,,what did you expect ,,people to thankyou ! *


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Dec 2, 2008)

Puna bud said:
			
		

> Last thing I wanna do is spend any free time I have arguing with folks over a name!


 
:confused2:  That's an odd outlook on things seeing that it was you that started the thread?



			
				Puna bud said:
			
		

> Peace!?
> 
> a hui hou,
> 
> Puna Bud


 
Now that I got my jab in above, yeah, let's move on.  I read your intro post, you seem like a cool guy, I think this thread was a baptism by fire for you on how much this site means to it's members.

Here ya go...   :48:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Puna bud said:
			
		

> Life is to short for that, and I'm in my 50's.  Last thing I wanna do is spend any free time I have arguing with folks over a  name!



maybe you wana start sharing you wealth of knowledge on Cannabis breeding and growing from now on :aok:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 2, 2008)

and in the mean time, " Mom, get him a MJ Brownie".:hubba:  ...bb...


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 3, 2008)

Puna bud said:
			
		

> I totally support Pakalolo websites.   But I'm having a hard time fully excepting the name "Marijuana Passion"!   Why?  The name "marijuana",is totally offensive to anyone who supports the use of medical cannabis!
> 
> Listen, I've been using Pakalolo(hawaiian for Cannabis) probably longer than most of the poster here have been alive!   I smoked my first joint back in 1967,and haven't looked back once, since then.
> 
> ...


its about the knowledge not the name.this site has alot of good information regardless of the name.you shouldnt waste such time on such nonsense,unless your of course crazy paranoid.hahaha


----------



## Hick (Dec 3, 2008)

Puna bud said:
			
		

> 'LegendaryGT' understood my intentions, you are way off base 'Hemp Godess',
> 
> Okay, I'm sorry for mistaken this site as a Cannabis advocate site.   In actuality it's more a recreational site.   I was not trying to be rude or offend anybody whatsoever.   Life is to short for that, and I'm in my 50's.  Last thing I wanna do is spend any free time I have arguing with folks over a  name!
> 
> ...


.."baptism by fire"..:rofl:.. great analogy   

  Sorry puna.. but I'm sure that no one intended any harm, any more than you did with the name suggestion.   You just struck a sensetive chord with some of the members. 
I look forward to seeing how you island folks "do it"... KOOL pictures too 

Welcome to MP!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 3, 2008)

Puna bud
Join Date: 09-06-2008 

5 posts in 3 months, 2 of those posts in this thread.

Someone is hiding in a second name.

Interesting read, it made me smile how everyone protected the site


----------



## tesla (Dec 3, 2008)

You can't get nothing by Hippy he may look dumb, but...ummmm..... whatever


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 3, 2008)

Aloha kakahiaka,
    Hele mei hoohiwahiwa cannabis. uwe, are you a Kamaaina ? or Malihini ?
I already know you like Pakalolo, so what kind you like dude ?

Aloha mai no, aloha aku; o ka huhu ka mea e ola' ole ai.

smoke in peace
a hui hou,
KingKahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 3, 2008)

Mamaka Kaiao is a beautiful language.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 3, 2008)

Legendary and Puna, Do you both truly understand why the term "Marijuana" was first coined? Effengee said it once.

And to think that the term is holding back the progress of legalization is what is silly. Now, if we called it something else, and tried to pass bills or amendments to local/state or federal constitutions, that would be silly.

In my state, we have come LEAPS and BOUNDS in the struggle for legalization. What we have done in this state has trickled to other states. 
Nowhere in the last 15 years has any real MJ advocate even suggested that Marijuana is a negitive term and it is slowing down the struggle. 

NORML is and has been on the forefront of MJ legalization, can we agree?

What does NORML stand for boys? National Organization to Refom MARIJUANA Laws. Not Cannibis laws. We are not out to legalize cannibis, as it relates to the "hemp" industry. We are tryin' to legalize Marijuana for Medical and recreational use.

So both your arguments are just plain silly. Write a letter to NORML and explain to them your argument and see what happens.

Do your homework gentlemen.


----------



## Puna bud (Dec 3, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I don't think your in from the cold yet my friend, not yet. Hawaii only has an ounce limit with a MAX of 7 plants. Your telling me you have been an underground grower who now only grows up to an Ounce? Cmon meow.



hate to burst your bubble but you're wrong there.  I can have 24 plants of any stage of maturity, or a dried pound!



			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> First off, Your own state laws governing Meidical Marijuana has the word "marijuana" in it several times. MMJ is a RECOGNIZED term in the Medical community. It is not totally offensive to ANY one I know in the industry, that is for sure.



So because states use the term 'marijuana',this makes it justifiable & legal word?   Listen, I know I was out of line coming in and "suggesting" that owner consider name change.  I had know idea of origin of this website!   Was I out of line, sure.    Was the venomous attacks against me justified because of my post asking owner to consider name change....perhaps.   But I apologized already.


			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Also, "marijuana" does not conjure up negitive images because of the term. Watch "Marijuana Nation" tonight on National Geographic @ 10pm pst. It is not called "cannibis nation". And yes, it is pro MJ.



Once again, you have accepted a name/term because the media approved of it?   I'm not sure that makes it right does it?

 "NorCalHal",I said I made a mistake enough already.  Like I said, this is recreational site, not an advocate site....my bad!!!!



			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> And you talk of how "slang" makes you upset. Yet you use "Pakalolo", which is also slang. Your making no sense my friend


.

I said the term "marijuana" makes me upset.  Slang, I could give a rat's *** about that.  Call it ganga,weed, crip,mota,lamb's leg, anything but marijuana!    But that's just my opinion, and folks don't need to get their panties in knot over my statement.

Also, "pakalolo" is not slang either.  It's part of the Hawaiian language 


			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Now, please don't take offence man, I have been a part of the Medical Marijuana scene here in Cali since '96 and we have come LEAPS and BOUNDS since then. And not once have I heard of a "name change" to gain support of ignorant folks.



unfortunately there are pockets in America were the people are rather slow to grasp things, and this is where the Government starts their scare tactics with phrases,terms, & words.
 It is my opinion that the word "marijuana" has had a negative effects on the efforts to legalize cannabis.  It is also my opinion that decriminalization of cannabis is also slowing down the process of getting it legal.   But hey, it's just my opinion, and nothing more!


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 3, 2008)

Puna bud said:
			
		

> hate to burst your bubble but you're wrong there. I can have 24 plants of any stage of maturity, or a dried pound!



An adequate supply must not exceed three mature marijuana
plants, four immature marijuana plants, and one ounce of
usable marijuana per each mature plant at any given time.
Hawai`is state Narcotics Enforcement Division (NED) is
interpreting this to mean that a patient (and/or caregiver) can
have 7 plants and/or 3 ounces of useable marijuana on hand at​any given time.

Ahhh...this is from YOUR states Guide to MMJ revised on Aug 2008....

Is your Doctor able to "up" the limit you can possess? I know in Cali that Counties can set limits, BUT a doctor can override the limits, as long as he/she does it in writing.
 


			
				Puna bud said:
			
		

> So because states use the term 'marijuana',this makes it justifiable & legal word? Listen, I know I was out of line coming in and "suggesting" that owner consider name change. I had know idea of origin of this website! Was I out of line, sure. Was the venomous attacks against me justified because of my post asking owner to consider name change....perhaps. But I apologized already.


 
Your not out of line man, this is what forums are for man. This has been an interseting thread. Everyone is entilted to thier opionon.



			
				Puna bud said:
			
		

> Once again, you have accepted a name/term because the media approved of it? I'm not sure that makes it right does it?
> 
> "NorCalHal",I said I made a mistake enough already. Like I said, this is recreational site, not an advocate site....my bad!!!!


 
Well, I may not be as old as you, I am only 40, but Marijuana is what I and many others have grown up with. At least we don't call this site "The Devils Lettuce Passion", could be worse.
Again, I refer you to NORML and what that stands for. I would consider them "advocates".




			
				Puna bud said:
			
		

> unfortunately there are pockets in America were the people are rather slow to grasp things, and this is where the Government starts their scare tactics with phrases,terms, & words.
> It is my opinion that the word "marijuana" has had a negative effects on the efforts to legalize cannabis. It is also my opinion that decriminalization of cannabis is also slowing down the process of getting it legal. But hey, it's just my opinion, and nothing more!


 
Again, I refer you to NORML.


----------



## Puna bud (Dec 3, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Legendary and Puna, Do you both truly understand why the term "Marijuana" was first coined? Effengee said it once.
> 
> And to think that the term is holding back the progress of legalization is what is silly. Now, if we called it something else, and tried to pass bills or amendments to local/state or federal constitutions, that would be silly.
> 
> ...



listen, this is my last post on this thread about this subject.  You folks seem intent on keeping this going for some reason.    As a Cannabis advocate I can say first hand you're wrong and the word "marijuana" truly doesn't help the cause.   Will it kill the cause of getting it legalized...I doubt it!   But it does hamper it's progress forward.      Let me give you an example.  I'm a cannabis advocate, and on my island of Hawaii we went to get signatures to have an initiative put on the ballot to make cannabis a low priority.    I went door to door in the jungle of Puna.   Plenty of folks my parents age upon seeing the word "marijuana" wanted nothing to do with it!   It's the ignorance of the older masses that this word conjures up such negative energy opposed to this beautiful plant!    These are the same people who claim "marijuana" is immoral!  Immoral!!!   Are they kidding, not in their minds!!!  But use the scientific term of Cannabis, and you end up getting more signatures.   I mean these are the same elderly folks that will say that GW Bush did bang up job for 8 years too!!!!!    But he didn't did he?

 Again it is my opinion that the path to legalization would be easier without these kinda bumps in the road.

 As for NORMAL, yes I know the acronym.   I donate money to them every year! Listen, I'm not gonna keep myself on the slippery slope by keep trying to defend my use of words.  Again JUST MY OPINION, that's all!

  Let this thread die already


----------



## Puna bud (Dec 3, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Aloha kakahiaka,
> Hele mei hoohiwahiwa cannabis. uwe, are you a Kamaaina ? or Malihini ?
> I already know you like Pakalolo, so what kind you like dude ?
> 
> ...



I'm a Kanaka Maoli!  raised on Maui, now living Big Island.  As for "crip", I'm partial to Indica.  Except when I go it here in Puna I get "bud rot" to often.  So I wanna breed a cross strain with something that is mold resitant?

Brah, I'm not picky, I love anything that makes my day more mellow!  What is your choice?   How about you brah,....Kama'aina or malihini?   Are you in the islands now?


----------



## umbra (Dec 3, 2008)

If you pm one of the mods, they will close this thread at your request, since you opened it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> If you pm one of the mods, they will close this thread at your request, since you opened it.


 
This has definately run its course, and it is my pleasure to close this thread and let it die quietly away somewhere.


----------

